# Copake Bicycle Auction, Right Around The Corner!



## BicycleBill (Mar 29, 2016)

Psyched for Copake, always a good time. The official kick-off to the 2016 season! All day Flea Market Friday April 15th and Killer Auction Saturday April 16th. On Friday, after the flea market mellows out, there is a great 10 mile bike ride thru the rural roads of Columbia County NY.
link to their website: http://www.copakeauction.com/
link to the online auction catalog: https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/72100/april-16--2016-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2016)

One of these years....Until then, post lots of pics!


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't wait!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2016)

If this damned 'job' thing weren't such a nuisance I'd be right there with ya! I do already have bids placed on the auction though. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If this damned 'job' thing weren't such a nuisance I'd be right there with ya! I do already have bids placed on the auction though. V/r Shawn




Bid early and bid often!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm planning on being there this year, first time ever!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the anxiety attack..Hope the weather co-operates.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 29, 2016)

be there thursday night , 

 

 

 

 

 

Donald lot 88-A


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

It's well worth the trip.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Thanks for the anxiety attack..Hope the weather co-operates.




Lots of Iver Johnson stuff this year......


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't wait, have to get there earlier this time.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.

Catfish


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 1, 2016)

I can't wait! I don't have a lot of stuff to sell but am going to set up anyway. I have a pile of old tires and some rims. A few other small parts and maybe a couple of bikes. See you all there.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 6, 2016)

Long range forecast is looking pretty good!

https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:12516.1.99999


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Long range forecast is looking pretty good!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:12516.1.99999




Looks Good!


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2016)

Friday 040816 0855 hrs, one week from now, it will all be over. But who's counting?


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm usually there till 3pm on Friday. People and vendors come in and out of the meet all day.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 8, 2016)

One week from now I'll be packing up to leave.  This is the one non negotiable even on my calendar all year. Can't wait!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 8, 2016)

So....Whats everyone bringin'?


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2016)

Samolians & Cyclesavage.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> So....Whats everyone bringin'?


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 10, 2016)

well its official me and mike j are to be there


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> well its official me and mike j are to be there




Cool!


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.
> 
> Catfish



Email sent regarding bike transport.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 12, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> So....Whats everyone bringin'?



Here are a few of my offerings this year - what other bikes are people bringing?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Here are a few of my offerings this year - what other bikes are people bringing?
> View attachment 304541 View attachment 304542 View attachment 304543 View attachment 304544



Typical bottom feeder crap as usual... why don't you ever offer any of your good stuff?


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Here are a few of my offerings this year - what other bikes are people bringing?
> View attachment 304544




WOW !!!!!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 12, 2016)

Bike Transport available, Copake to ML to AA. Two o five five seventy seven, ninety nine eighty eight.
Joel


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2016)

Forecast is looking good, sunny & high of 58. Don't want to have those puppies out in the rain.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 14, 2016)

awesome


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.
> 
> Catfish




My truck is all booked up. I am out of space going to Memory Lane.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Here are a few of my offerings this year - what other bikes are people bringing?
> View attachment 304541 View attachment 304542 View attachment 304543 View attachment 304544View attachment 304564



Dean,
Did you sell that blue snaptank?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

